# Aga Khan (AKU) MBBS Aptitude Test 2014 Isb/Rwp Complaint!



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

I gave the Aku test this year & in the exam hall there were NO CLOCKS or anything that could help us tell the time by except a guy who announced the time at unequal intervals! My test wasnt even as close to as good it could have been because of this! So now I think we should e mail the Aku people to let them know how unfair this was for us. If anyone else from here who gave the Aptitude test feels the same way or knows someone who does, PLEASE join me in calling/e mailing the university's registrar & letting them know we deserve to be compensated for their mismanagement and mistake! Individually they might ignore our complaints but if we ALL object & raise our voices, it might just make a difference!


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes I belive you people should complain. You were at a disadvantage as it would have been very difficult to manage time then. I gave the AKU test this year. My centre was AKU itself as im in karachi. Our arrangements were perfect with clocks and everything. Btw how did other people at ur centre find the test, easy or difficult?


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

--

- - - Updated - - -

I thought Bio was relatively easy & Physics was difficult. I wasnt able to properly spend time on solving the more difficult questions which I left for the end because they seemed more time consuming so I had to unnecessarily skip questions! 
How was yours & how did the Karachi lot find the paper? What marks do you expect to get?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Same with me Bio was easy, yet phycics was difficult. Everyone in karachi, atleast the ones I talked to, share the same opinion. Well I cant predict anything. Every year people get screwed up by sci and math reasoning. I was very exhausted when I started math and sci reasoning. While attempting sci reasoning I just couldnt concentrate so im sure I made alot of mistakes in it. I just hope I clear this test!


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

I SO know what you mean! I had pulled an all-nighter before the test so I was just beat. That & having no idea what the time was completely rattled me! I hope I make it through too! 
Did you manage to solve the frequency question? Doppler's effect wala? & what did you get for the 4n chromosome number one?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Well I really dont remember


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

Lol, ok. 
Let me know your Aku result when it comes, ok?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Sure


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

Did you get the letter??


----------



## taiyab (Oct 26, 2014)

can u please tell me which topic was given this year for essay writing?


----------



## MSDD (Nov 23, 2013)

taiyab said:


> can u please tell me which topic was given this year for essay writing?


There was no essay writing question this year! Pattern has been changed.


----------



## taiyab (Oct 26, 2014)

Does it mean that there won't b any essay question next year too?


----------



## MSDD (Nov 23, 2013)

Probably, yes.


----------



## anjiedoesmed (Nov 23, 2014)

Did any of you get in?


----------



## taiyab (Oct 26, 2014)

i will be applying coming year


----------

